# wood coating for inner vivarium



## scarlasaur (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, Im making some adjustments to a custum built viv that was made out of a display cupboard, all the edging/corners have been sealed with aquarium sealant, but im worried about the wood flooring and backing when it comes to humidity. what is the best topcoat to use without being toxic to my lizard? I heard water based polyurethane paint is good? but really not sure?
Thanks, jo


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Best thing I can suggest is yacht varnish, it's none toxic once dry and is perfect for situations like this, just stick some lights on to speed up the process and minimize fumes


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Same. Yacht varnish. My local pound shop sells it for.............you'll never guess..........£1 for a small tin. I find it goes quite a way too. : victory:


----------

